# Meliá Lima: Cinco estrellas, cinco años > NOTA CON FOTOS Y PROYECTOS DE MELIÁ EN LIMA



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Yo sé que esta es una noticia, pero pido que se deje aquí ya que incluye muchas fotos y los proyectos que la empresa hotelera tiene entre manos.*

El Hotel Meliá Lima cumplió cinco años de funcionamiento en nuestro medio el último 4 de los corrientes y al decir del gerente general Francesc Martin, el tiempo ha pasado volando.

Hacia 1999, la cadena Meliá sólo tenía presencia en Sudamérica en sus hoteles de Argentina y Brasil. Fue entonces que se hizo un estudio de mercado que determinó que Lima era una plaza importante y que se trataba de una ciudad que podía soportar un cinco estrellas adicional a los que ya existían en ese tiempo.

Ese año se empezaría a construir el hotel, ubicado en el cruce de las avenidas Salaverry y Pershing, a través de una inversión de US$ 20 millones, y finalmente abrió sus puertas el 4 de julio de 2000.

A lo largo de los años transcurridos al hotel se le han acondicionado una serie de innovaciones y modificaciones que empezaron con las habitaciones, luego continuó el bar y siguió con la instauración del business center y la instalación de internet de banda ancha en las habitaciones.

Martin señala que los primeros años fueron muy complicados y duros porque no se podía captar huéspedes. Ocurre que la cadena Meliá es ampliamente conocida en Europa por personas que están de vacaciones y que desean hacer turismo. En cambio en Lima la figura era diferente ya que el hotel de nuestra capital parecía destinada al turismo corporativo. Adicionalmente existía una diferencia muy marcada: normalmente los hoteles Meliá son conocidos como resorts, esto es que están ubicados a las orillas del mar, y más bien son muy pocos los llamados urbanos que es el caso de la sede de Lima.

La construcción de un paseo de banderas en la zona de la avenida Pershing, durante una cumbre presidencial que se realizó en Lima hace unos dos años, fue algo que permitió al Meliá Lima mejorar su situación. Inicialmente habían quienes pensaban que la ubicación del hotel no era precisamente la mejor pese a estar en San Isidro pues está entre el conglomerado de hoteles del distrito y los hoteles del Centro. Sin embargo, Pershing es prácticamente la avenida de entrada y salida del Aeropuerto Jorge Chávez de modo que el bosque de banderas logró la meta deseada aunque de un modo distinto. Ahora del total de huéspedes, el 72% se trata de hombres de finanzas mientras que el 28% representa al turista convencional, los cuales son mayormente españoles que conocen la calidad de sus servicios. En realidad la cadena Meliá es la número uno en la península ibérica, la tercera en el mundo y las más grande en resorts en el mundo.

La sede de Lima forma parte de la cadena Sol Meliá que a lo largo de sus casi 50 años de existencia ha protagonizado diferentes procesos de fusión y/o adquisición de cadenas hoteleras que le han permitido crecer a un ritmo vertiginoso.

Sol Meliá se inauguró en 1956 en Palma de Mallorca. Se trataba de un hotel con todo incluido y ese precisamente ha sido el precepto que ha regido desde entonces en todos los hoteles que tiene en el mundo y que suman 350 y un total de 81,000 habitaciones. Actualmente Sol Meliá le ha dado mayor impulso al crecimiento de los llamados hoteles urbanos e inaugura entre 12 y 15 cada año.

El Meliá Lima tiene 180 habitaciones finamente decoradas, dentro de las que hay 29 junior suites y una suite presidencial –que cuenta con un living, dormitorio, bar, baño,cocina y otras comodidades-, además de tener otras clasificadas para no fumadores y personas impedidas. Todas cuentan con telefonía directa y correo de voz, acceso a internet, televisión por cable de 29 pulgadas, minibar, caja fuerte, aire acondicionado y menú de almohadas.

Cuenta también con 11 salones con capacidad máxima para 300 personas, equipos de alta tecnología en audio y video y traducción en simultáneo. Y en cuanto a gastronomía están el restaurante internacional “El Tambo” y el “Bar del Piso 9” que son supervisados por el gerente de alimentos y bebidas Luis Alberto Catalano y que tienen 24 horas de servicio a las habitaciones. Y también hay gimnasio equipado, duchas españolas, sala de masajes, solarium, peluquería y sauna. Otros servicios adicionales con el Business Center con servicio de secretarias bilingües, estacionamiento privado y servicio de transporte Hotel-Aeropuerto-Hotel.

*Sin embargo, las innovaciones en el Meliá Lima continúan. Han comprado un terreno ubicado al lado del hotel donde a partir de agosto se empezará a construir un Centro de Convenciones que se calcula será inaugurado en julio del próximo año. Se tratará de un edificio moderno de techos muy altos que contará con tecnología de punta en cuanto a sonido e imagen que es lo que actualmente busca la gente. Otro de los proyectos que tiene en cartera el Meliá será la construcción de una sede en Cusco, asunto que se empezará a impulsar a partir de 2006.*

*Fotos:*



















Interior:









*Dormitorio* 




































*Comedor* 









*Bar del piso 9* 









*El terreno que han comprado para la ampliación del hotel*


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

tremernda noticia...la cadena sol melia es de las mas importantes del mundo y el hecho que piensen abrir un local en cuzco es una noticia enorme....tal vez deberian proyectarse tambiena un resort en la zona norte...como parte del proyecto playa hermosa.....tener un meliá en esa zona....simplemente haria que reventara!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que chevere la noticia causita!


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Pucha que bueno que el dichoso Paseo de las Naciones haya funcionado para el Melia porque lo que es para San Isidro..... no ha funcionado para nada.... lo ha afeado de una manera impresionante. Es la cosa mas fea del mundo. Que pasa con nuestras autoridades ediles, huevon??? Le tienen horror al vacio?? No se dan cuenta que un parque bien cuidado con bastantes arbolitos es suficiente?? Necesitan llenarlo todo con banderitas, monumentos, banquitas, jueguitos, etc,.... 

Fuuuuuutttt


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo del famoso Paseo, Rojo. Cuando hace unos años ví la presentación por todo lo alto que hizo el alcalde de San Isidro, junto al canciller, embajadores y otros altos funcionarios, pensé: qué bueno que se haga una obra así. Pero cuando me enteré de dónde pensaba hacerlo, dije: Está loco? Cómo se le ocurre!! Ahora que veo la espantosa realidad, sólo pido que el próximo alcalde traslade ese engendro a otro sitio. Me parece bien que esto haya beneficiado al hotel, pero no me parece justo que el distrito se afee en aras de complacer un gusto privado.
El bosque de banderas y todos los accesorios del Paseo están bien, pero no en ese lugar tan pequeño, donde se ven horriblemente amontonados. Necesitan un espacio mucho más grande!
La zona ya tenía su alameda y no tenía por qué ser malograda de esa manera. Bastaba arreglar un poco los tradicionales árboles, mejorar los sardineles, etc.
Por otro lado, me parece muy positivo que el Meliá se siga ampliando, tanto en la zona como en otras ciudades del país. Es un hotel de una cadena importantísima y debe seguir creciendo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buena noticia !!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que bien que cadenas tan importantes inviertan en el peru... ojala que se haga concreto lo de el hotel de cusco... l


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· (Feb 25, 2004)

El Meliá Limas se ve muy moderno! me agrada bastante!

PD: Pero la noticia tiene un error, en 1.998 abrió sus puertas el GRAN MELIÁ CARACAS
de 27 pisos y 120mts


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow mas grande que el centro civico es el de caracas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que bueno, ya me imaginaba que iban a hacer algo con el terreno del costado y que bueno que piensen abrir otro hotel en cuzco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojala que el de Cuzco, los hagan en las afueras y bien alto.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ojala que el de Cuzco, los hagan en las afueras y bien alto.


me pregunto como sera un skyline en cusco afueras de la ciudad donde no es estrategico poner un hotel y que no estea dentro del casco urbano historico me parece muy poco rentable invertir en una zona como la que describes...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno de locontrario que sea desde un punto donde se pueda apreciar toda la ciudad, eso si es un punto a favor.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> wow mas grande que el centro civico es el de caracas


Aún no se sabe la altura exacta del centro cívico, no aseveres nada hasta que todos estemos 100% seguros.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno de locontrario que sea desde un punto donde se pueda apreciar toda la ciudad, eso si es un punto a favor.


ahhh que interesante y muy bien informado estas sobre el cusco :| ...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Aún no se sabe la altura exacta del centro cívico, no aseveres nada hasta que todos estemos 100% seguros.


bue... hasta que estemos 100 % va pasar mucho tiempo perohasta ahora sabemos solo estimaciones... me pregunto por que el melia lima es mucho mas chica que el de caracas si los 2 son 5 estrellas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La estimación es de 122 pisos.

El edificio es de mediana altura, porque la estructura siempre estuvo allí, Melía solo la modificó, antes en ese edificio funcionaba otro hotel.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

toy esguro q a bajopontino le encantaria vivir en sao paulo  =P yo creo que cusco debe mantener su estilo....edificios pequeños...si se quiere hacer algo moderno..tal vez algo de mediana altura y en las afueras del centro historico....


----------

